# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Φρέσκα σουπιοκόκκαλα

## Follow*The*Rabbit

πηγα και πηρα ημερα απο την αγορα σουπιοκοκκαλα φρεσκα! πιστευω πως  εχουν περισσοτερες βιταμινες και ασβεστιο απο αυτα τα ετοιμα που δε ξερω  τι επεξεργασια δεχονται.
πως να τα κανω;;;
αλλοι λενε να τα βραζουμε και να τα αφηνουμε να στεγνωσουν στον ηλιο,  αλλοι ελνε να τα ξεπλενουμε καλα με νερο και μπλουμ σε νεροξυδο για  λιγες ωρες, αλλοι λενε απλα ξεπλυμα και στο κλουβι.
εσεις τι λετε;;
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t2045/

----------


## douke-soula

εγω τα πλενω καλα, τα βραζω με νερο και ξυδι, τα ξεπλενω, τα στεγνωνω στον ηλιο και τα βαζω στο κλουβι

----------


## vagelis76

Αυτό ακριβώς κάνω και εγώ,όπως και η Σούλα.

----------


## jk21

βρασιμο τουλαχιστον 15 λεπτα .συμφωνω πληρως με τη σουλα

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ααα οκ!! ολα μαζι!! χεχε...
λεω ομως...μηπως... υποθεση....
μηπως με τοσο βρασιμο και με ξυδια και τετοια...χασουνε τις περισσοτερες βιταμινες τους....;

----------


## jk21

το σουπιοκοκκαλο χορηγειται για ασβεστιο και ιωδιο Χλοη .μην σε απασχολει το θεμα βιταμινες οσο αφορα την χρηση του.περαν τουτου και να χανοτατε καποιες δεν αντισταθμιζεται αυτο με τον κινδυνο μολυνσης .σκεψου ειναι το ιδιο να μην εβραζες το τσοφλι του αυγου

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

χμμ....ναι ισχυει, καλυτερα λιγοτερες βιταμινες παρα μολυνση!! οκ παιδια ευχαριστω!!!!  :Happy: 

αααα και κατι αλλο. ο ψαρας μου εβαλε 4 σουπιοκοκκαλα αλλα μονο τα 2 χρειαζομαι τωρα, ετσι κι αλλιως η "γιαγια" τρωει μια στο τοσο, το σουπιοκοκκαλο που της εχω τωρα μεσα το εχει και κοντα χρονο... και ακομα ουτε το 1/3 δεν εχει φαει. 
πως να τα φυλαξω τα αλλα 2 κοκκαλα για να μη χαλασουν; υπαρχει κανενας τροπος;

----------


## vagelis76

Αν ακολουθήσεις τη διαδικασία που σου είπε η Σούλα και τα στεγνώσεις καλά,θα τα τυλίξεις σε χαρτί κουζίνας και μετα θα δέσεις σε ένα σακουλάκι. Δε παθαίνει τίποτα,μιλάμε για στέρεο υλικό που δε του επιφέρει αλλοιώσεις ο χρόνος.(διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ωραια! τελεια! ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

βρε παιδια...απο τη μερα που τα πηρα....μερα με ηλιο δεν εκανε!! και ουτε προβλεπεται για μερικες μερες ακομα.
μηπως να τα εβαζα στο φουρνο για λιγακι;.....
και αν ναι...σε ποια θερμοκρασια;; και για ποση ωρα;

----------


## douke-soula

δεν υπαρχει λογος .υποθετω οτι θα εχουν στεγνωσει καλα τωρα πια

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

you say ε; 
οκ!  :Happy:  θενκς!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Δε το έχω κάνει ποτέ,αλλά νομίζω οτι θα μυρίσει λίγο και ίσως αυτή η μυρωδιά είναι αποτρεπτική για τα πουλιά αργότερα.
Βάλτα πάνω σε ένα σώμα κολοριφερ για να είσαι σίγουρη οτι έχουν στεγνώσει και όταν βγάλει ήλιο τα βγάζεις και 1 μέρα εκεί.Ο ήλιος είναι ευεργετικός σε πολλά πράγματα αρκεί να του κάνουμε καλή χρήση......

----------


## jk21

σημαντικο ειναι να το βρασεις καλα .απο κει και περα αν το βαλεις πανω στο καλοριφερ σε 2 μερες αν οχι νωριτερα θα εχει φυγει ολη η υγρασια.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ε βρασανε περιπου 20 λεπτα με μιση ωρα. αρκετη πιστυω!
οκ, καλοριφερ τοτε και οταν βγει ο ηλιος θα τα βγαλω και λιγακι να λιαστουνε!  :Happy:

----------


## warlock

> Αν ακολουθήσεις τη διαδικασία που σου είπε η Σούλα και τα στεγνώσεις καλά,θα τα τυλίξεις σε χαρτί κουζίνας και μετα θα δέσεις σε ένα σακουλάκι. Δε παθαίνει τίποτα,μιλάμε για στέρεο υλικό που δε του επιφέρει αλλοιώσεις ο χρόνος.(διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)


Εμένα μου μούχλιασαν ...Μάλον είχαν ελάχιστη υγρασία μέσα παρόλο που στέγνωναν τόσες μέρες στο ήλιο.

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά! σήμερα πήρα φρέσκο κόκκαλο σουπιάς! τώρα στεγνώνει στο τζάκι! αύριο θα βάλω φωτό να μου πείτε αν είναι οκ. δεν νομίζω να έχουν υγρασία, αλλά για καλό κ για κακό θέλω την γνώμη σας!

----------


## mitsman

το εβρασες με νερο και ξυδι Ρια για 15 λεπτα???

----------


## fysaei

Χρόνια Πολλά παιδιά !! έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουμε το βράσιμο των χορταρικών με το βράσιμο του σουπιοκόκκαλου γιατί απλά το σουπιοκόκκαλο δεν έχει βιταμίνες αλλά μεταλλικά στοιχεία ασβέστιο, ιώδιο, φώσφορο..αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.. τα μεταλλικά στοιχεία γενικά έψαξα και βρήκα ότι (τα παραπάνω συν νάτριο κάλιο μαγνήσιο κτλ) χάνουν στο βράσιμο αλλά *όχι στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ή στον ατμομάγειρα*.. :bye:

----------


## mitsman

Απο το σουπιοκόκκαλο κυριως θελουμε το ασβεστιο και αυτο δεν χανεται Γρηγορη με το βρασιμο!!!

----------


## Ρία

άσε που το βράσιμο είναι κυρίως για αποστείρωση αν δεν κάνω λάθος! 

δημήτρη τα έβρασα πάνω από 15 λεπτά  :Big Grin:

----------


## xarhs

απο οτι εχω καταλαβει και εγω ρια γι αυτο ειναι......!!!!!! αλλα εγω δεν εχω βαλει ακομα...... αλλα θελω να παρω απο ψαρα!!!!!

----------


## fysaei

> Απο το σουπιοκόκκαλο κυριως θελουμε το ασβεστιο και αυτο δεν χανεται Γρηγορη με το βρασιμο!!!


καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά Δημήτρη ! λογικό αυτό που έγραψες, το ανέφερα πληροφοριακά και η πηγή ουσιαστικά ήταν περί μαγειρικής.. :Happy0159:

----------


## juliet

ενδιαφέρον και αυτά συντηρούνται; αν κάνουμε καμία μέρα σουπιές...μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη...

----------


## kostas cockatiel

> το σουπιοκοκκαλο χορηγειται για ασβεστιο και ιωδιο Χλοη .μην σε απασχολει το θεμα βιταμινες οσο αφορα την χρηση του.περαν τουτου και να χανοτατε καποιες δεν αντισταθμιζεται αυτο με τον κινδυνο μολυνσης .σκεψου ειναι το ιδιο να μην εβραζες το τσοφλι του αυγου


Έστω ότι το βράζουμε (για αποστείρωση φαντάζομαι), μετά από 15-20-30 μέρες στο κλουβί συνεχίζει να είναι αποστειρωμένο;;;;
Σίγουρα ΟΧΙ! Και αφού όχι, τότε γιατί να το βράσουμε;;;;;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατί δεν παραμένει;
Την αποστείρωση την κάνεις στην ουσία για να φύγεΙ η βρώμα της ψαρίλας, αλλά και τυχών μικρόβια...  

Π.χ αν αγοράσεις ένα από pet shop, και το βάλεις για 15 - 20 -30 μέρες θα πάθει τίποτα; Όχι, την ίδια διαδικασία ακολουθούν αλλά πιο εξελιγμένη και διαλέγουν μόνο τα κατάλληλα, από θέμα μεγέθους και σχήματος... τώρα τον αν είναι αληθινά ή γύψινα είναι άλλη ιστορία, και άλλες απάτες....  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Έστω ότι το βράζουμε (για αποστείρωση φαντάζομαι), μετά από 15-20-30 μέρες στο κλουβί συνεχίζει να είναι αποστειρωμένο;;;;
> Σίγουρα ΟΧΙ! Και αφού όχι, τότε γιατί να το βράσουμε;;;;;;;


Εαν ειναι ηδη επεξεργασμενο (ετοιμο-αγορας) δεν το βραζουμε. 

Εαν το εχουμε βγαλει εμεις απο καποια σουπια, το βραζουμε μια φορα για να φυγουν ολα τα βακτηρια που πιθανον να υπαρχουν μεσα του και το αφηνουμε στον ηλιο να στεγνωσει πολυ καλα, η το βαζουμε στο φουρνο. οταν αυτο στεγνωσει! δεν χρειαζεται ποτε ξανα καμια παραπανω επεξεργασια. 

Δες και αυτο Κόκκαλο σουπιάς.

----------


## lagreco69

> Γιατί δεν παραμένει;
> Την αποστείρωση την κάνεις στην ουσία για να φύγεΙ η βρώμα της ψαρίλας, αλλά και τυχών μικρόβια...  
> 
> Π.χ αν αγοράσεις ένα από pet shop, και το βάλεις για 15 - 20 -30 μέρες θα πάθει τίποτα; Όχι, την ίδια διαδικασία ακολουθούν αλλά πιο εξελιγμένη και διαλέγουν μόνο τα κατάλληλα, από θέμα μεγέθους και σχήματος... τώρα τον αν είναι αληθινά ή γύψινα είναι άλλη ιστορία, και άλλες απάτες....


Με προλαβε ο Ευθυμης.  :wink:

----------


## kostas cockatiel

Με την αποστείρωση επιτυγχάνουμε την απομάκρυνση όλων των μικροβίων αλλά όχι για πάντα!! Αν δεν παραμείνει σε ελεγχόμενη ατμόσφαιρα, μέσα σε λίγες ώρες θα προσκολλήσουν και πάλι μικρόβια! Και σε ένα κλουβί υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά!
Αν είναι μόνο για να φύγει η ψαρίλα... ο.κ, πάω πάσο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό, και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα απολύτως.... και στα δύο πουλιά μου, παπαγαλάκι και zebra finch!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas cockatiel

> Τα χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό, και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα απολύτως.... και στα δύο πουλιά μου, παπαγαλάκι και zebra finch!!!


Δεν λέω πως δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα! Απλώς, πιστεύω πως το βράσιμο είναι περιττή διαδικασία!! Δεν ωφελεί πουθενά! Πάντα με την δική μου λογική!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τότε ισχύει αυτό όσον αφορά την μυρουδιά... αλλά και γιατί-ποιο το όφελος να μην τα βράζουμε!!!??? Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μικρόβια ή τι κινδύνους μπορεί να κρύβει....

Προσωπικά, το σουπιοκόκκαλο στον παπαγάλο δεν μένει πάνω από ένα μήνα, ή θα έχει καταναλωθεί ή θα είναι σπασμένο από διάφορες πλευρές!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Προσωπικά, το σουπιοκόκκαλο στον παπαγάλο δεν μένει πάνω από ένα μήνα, ή θα έχει καταναλωθεί ή θα είναι σπασμένο από διάφορες πλευρές!!!


μη το λες.. εμενα κανενα πουλι μου δεν το "τσακιζει", το τρωνε ναι, αλλα κανουν ποοοοοοοοοολυ καιρο να το τελειωσουν. μηνες κανουν..

----------


## vasilakis13

εμενα το ιδιο με τον ευθυμη,η θα ειναι τελειωμενο,η θα εχει πολλαπλα καταγματα,με την διαφορα οτι τελειωνει στις 2-3 βδομαδες  :: 

σιγουρα το βρασιμο ωφελει,αλλα τα μικροβια που φερνει τα σουπιοκοκαλο απο τη σουπια και τη θαλασσα αλλα αυτα που θα παρει ενω βρισκεται μεσα στο κλουβι,τα οποια υπαρχουν σε ολο το κλουβι.
ακομα και αν τα μικροβια αυτα δεν ειναι επικυνδινα φευγει αυτη η ψαριλα οπως ειπαν και πιο πανω τα παιδια  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εάν τα μικρόβια είναι σε όλο το κλουβί, τότε δεν θα περιμένει το σουπιοκόκκαλο για να πάθει κάτι...
Ανάλογα με τα πουλιά, άλλα τους αρέσει πολύ, άλλα όχι. Πολλές φορές ,κυρίως τα ψιττακοειδή, αρέσκονται στο να τα τσιμπάνε, και απλά να παίζουν. Γι' αυτό και τελειώνει γρήγορα σε μερικούς. Παρόλα αυτά τρώνε μία ποσότητα... και δεν θα πρέπει ποτέ να μην τους προσφέρουμε σουπιοκόκκαλο... είναι απαραίτητο για κάθε πουλί!!!!

Η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να τα φτιάχνεις μόνος σου, π.χ είτε από ψαρά που έχουν κυρίως μεγάλα κόκκαλα, είτε από θάλασσα.... είναι και πιο οικονομική λύση αν φανταστεί ότι 2 σουπιοκόκκαλα έχουν 3 ευρώ στα pet shop...

----------

